# Monark Airman Recent Find



## Two Wheeler (Apr 26, 2021)

A friend of mine recently purchased this very nice Monark Airman that looks to have an unusual rear suspension. The tires hold air and he took it for a ride. I have not been able to find any information for him. Please tell me your observations and share your knowledge.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## catfish (Apr 26, 2021)

Your friend hit the jackpot !!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2021)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2021)

@Nickinator

@10~18kustoms


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 26, 2021)

@Balloonatic


----------



## falconer (Apr 26, 2021)

BEAUTIFUL! dont touch it!


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 26, 2021)

1939 Monark Super Twinn Cushioneer 5 -bar frame.less than 5 originals known in existance.that one is probably the only complete known so far.maybe you could get $10,000 for it if someone wanted it bad enough.congrats on the new find.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 26, 2021)

dave the wave said:


> 1939 Monark Super Twinn Cushioneer frame.less than 5 originals known in existance.that one is probably the only complete known so far.maybe you could get $10,000 for it if someone wanted it bad enough.congrats on the new find.



Thanks!


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 26, 2021)

OFF THE HOOK. 

Congrats


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 26, 2021)

use this as a reference......http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle99


----------



## mrg (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow, great find, weird how it ended up with a stamped neck and is that a old ( nice ) repaint? painted horn button and some suspension bolts.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 26, 2021)

A very pricey FS bike with no suspension!  Not seen often. Thumbs-up!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2021)

mrg said:


> Wow, great find, weird how it ended up with a stamped neck and is that a old ( nice ) repaint? painted horn button and some suspension bolts.



It looks like original paint to me.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 26, 2021)

Looks mostly complete.

Deluxe Comet.  Needs rack, lights and stem.


Wonder if chrome fenders were an option?

They fit the bike so I suppose it was possible.

Again.  Congrats.









						1939 Spring / Summer Spiegel Catalog - Picture #1 - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1939 Spring / Summer Spiegel Catalog - Picture #1



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 26, 2021)

mrg said:


> Wow, great find, weird how it ended up with a stamped neck and is that a old ( nice ) repaint? painted horn button and some suspension bolts.



The horn button was painted at the factory because it is spot welded in.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2021)

R.I.P. Inbox.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 26, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Looks mostly complete.
> 
> Deluxe Comet.  Needs rack, lights and stem.
> 
> ...



He has the rack. Actually two. I cannot get the picture to load.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 26, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> R.I.P. Inbox.



It's already smoking!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 26, 2021)

Painted horn button is correct. Just wasn't used much.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Whoa Nellie!


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 26, 2021)

Holy smokes.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow!
Congrats!
Definitely one of the most head scratchingly interesting designs of the balloon tire era.
A headset that can’t be adjusted without removing the truss rods/plate.
Oh, yeah!
Don’t forget about the shims needed to secure the headset cups.
I guess sizing the headtube, to the industries available headset cups would’ve made it too easy.
A headbadge that can’t be applied without taking a pair of tin snips to it.
A suspension system that totally defies logic.
A rear fender that appears to be an afterthought.
Never knew about the horn button that can’t be replaced.
It’s no wonder these things are so rare.
I’m sure there’s a bunch of other odd idiosyncrasies with this seamlessly well thought out design.
Other than that, what a badass bike!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 26, 2021)

Only 3 or 4 of these know to exist. I was lucky enough to own one once. That's one of the nicer ones I've seen!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Looks mostly complete.
> 
> Deluxe Comet.  Needs rack, lights and stem.
> 
> ...



Fenders are stainless and are same used on 26X. I can’t tell from the pic but is the front one trimmed? Also is there a hole in the front fender for a headlight? Any indication on either top or down tubes of a battery tube being attached. I would really like to see better pics of entire bike as well as the areas I mentioned. Lastly where will the bidding begin on this one! V/r Shawn


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Fenders are stainless and are same used on 26X. I can’t tell from the pic but is the front one trimmed? Also is there a hole in the front fender for a headlight? Any indication on either top or down tubes of a battery tube being attached. I would really like to see better pics of entire bike as well as the areas I mentioned. Lastly where will the bidding begin on this one! V/r Shawn



Shawn, the front fork braces does seem to have the holes for the dual Silver Rays as mine did. Never seen that on any other regular 39 5 Bar fork.  But even zooming in best I can I don't see a switch on the tank etc. which has always been a mystery?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> Shawn, the front fork braces does seem to have the holes for the dual Silver Rays as mine did. Never seen that on any other regular 39 5 Bar fork.  But even zooming in best I can I don't see a switch on the tank etc. which has always been a mystery?



Marty,
      The only complete original bike I know of has a Delta battery tube mounted on the down tube if memory serves which is why I asked the questions. As you know the battery holder inside the tank will only hold two D cells which certainly wouldn't power both the horn and lights. I really need to revise my monograph on these because I've added additional info for both the regular Five Bars as well as the Comet and its Monark sibling. For those that really want to geek out on Five Bar stuff go to the top of the page for "Articles" or to this link https://thecabe.com/articles/the-monark-super-frame-five-bar/ V/r Shawn


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 26, 2021)

Shawn, yes I agree these must of had a Delta battery tube to power the Silver Rays. I have just never figured out how or where the switch was located. Unless it was on the battery tube?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> Shawn, yes I agree these must of had a Delta battery tube to power the Silver Rays. I have just never figured out how or where the switch was located.



On the tube endcap. Photo credit @John V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2021)

Odd that an auxiliary battery tube was not pictured in this ad. Has anyone confirmed that this particular bike only has a 2-cell battery tray? Sure looks like the lights are powered from inside the tank to me. I don't claim to be an expert by any means. Just an observation.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2021)

WTF????  Amazing!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 26, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Odd that an auxiliary battery tube was not pictured in this ad. Has anyone confirmed that this particular bike only has a 2-cell battery tray? Sure looks like the lights are powered from inside the tank to me. I don't claim to be an expert by any means. Just an observation.



I agree, that was always puzzling to me too. But, that is just an artists rendition for the ad that probably was published before any of the bikes were ever built or sold. Of the 4 (now) actual Airman Comets I know to exist, all were the Maroon & Black with Stainless fenders. So few were made, and none are know to have even been made in that blue & red with painted fenders color. Not to say they weren't, just none have surfaced yet.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow!!! Now that's 1 of my Holy Grails & did I mention I Love Monarks. Lol. Seriously If somebody buys this Please do a gentle clean & wax on this & give us High Definition outside pics


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow. Great that uber rare bikes are still turning up in this day and age. Please update us on what your friend does with it? Whether he sells it, cleans and adds back missing parts, etc. We're all curious, I'm sure, of its fate. 

@Dan Shabel, I'm looking for a rack, if your friend is willing to part with his extra please let me know?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 27, 2021)

mrg said:


> Wow, great find, weird how it ended up with a stamped neck and is that a old ( nice ) repaint? painted horn button and some suspension bolts.



Paint looks original to me 
That goose neck 50s for sure


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 27, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> Shawn, yes I agree these must of had a Delta battery tube to power the Silver Rays. I have just never figured out how or where the switch was located. Unless it was on the battery tube?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2021)

Absolutely rare and amazing machine, unreal!! Stem looks like the only thing that isn’t original.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 27, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Absolutely rare and amazing machine, unreal!! Stem looks like the only thing that isn’t original.



You noticed that too huh. I was admiring everything else but thought it wouldn't be too hard to use a typical Monark style stem.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 27, 2021)

Holy Grail is almost an understatement!!!!


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 27, 2021)

Don’t even clean it just leave it untouched


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 27, 2021)

It looks like it has what I call the "window" effect.  The side of the bike that faced the sun for years is more faded.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 27, 2021)

If that hasn't been repainted or touched up I could deal with the faded window effect or the 2 face fade as I call it; put your best side out there. Lol


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 27, 2021)

Dan Shabel said:


> A friend of mine recently purchased this very nice Monark Airman that looks to have an unusual rear suspension. The tires hold air and he took it for a ride. I have not been able to find any information for him. Please tell me your observations and share your knowledge.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1399384
> ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2021)

Dan Shabel said:


> View attachment 1399835
> 
> View attachment 1399836
> 
> ...


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 27, 2021)

if i was your friend, i would sell that bike and take the money and buy 20 really good bikes.you would be surprised what bikes you could buy with the money he sold for that bike.


----------



## biker (Apr 27, 2021)

I would keep it because "20 really good bikes" will fill up a garage which he might not have the room to spare. This one he can toss up in the garage rafters and know it will only go up in value. It's a top of the heap bike and those only go up in value whereas 20 mediocre bikes maybe not.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 27, 2021)

Dan Shabel said:


> A friend of mine recently purchased this very nice Monark Airman that looks to have an unusual rear suspension. The tires hold air and he took it for a ride. I have not been able to find any information for him. Please tell me your observations and share your knowledge.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1399384
> ...


----------



## 1motime (Apr 27, 2021)

Dan Shabel said:


> View attachment 1399890
> 
> View attachment 1399891
> 
> ...



It only gets better!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 27, 2021)

@Dan Shabel so you're getting it cleaned up & greased for riding - storage?

 Thank you for the pics outside & in detail. 

That 1 bike is so Unique; Not that I would sell it for 20 other bikes but They Would have to be some Holy Grail Rarities before I would even think of it!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 27, 2021)

well poop, welcome to the comet owners club think this is frame number 4 to be found. heres mine and the other two.
my bike now looks original 

Nick.


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 27, 2021)

Great pictures!!!! Keep them coming


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 27, 2021)

biker said:


> I would keep it because "20 really good bikes" will fill up a garage which he might not have the room to spare. This one he can toss up in the garage rafters and know it will only go up in value. It's a top of the heap bike and those only go up in value whereas 20 mediocre bikes maybe not.



Perfect.!!!Answer.!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2021)

Interesting that the racks don’t have the book strap slots.
My understanding has been that the Monark Super Frame/Five Bar used the same type, McCauley rack as the 37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
Nine hole adjustable McCauley, with the book strap slots in the side rails.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Interesting that the racks don’t have the book strap slots.
> My understanding has been that the Monark Super Frame/Five Bar used the same type, McCauley rack as the 37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
> Nine hole adjustable McCauley, with the book strap slots in the side rails.



Are you really nit-picking this bike Marty!!!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Apr 27, 2021)

*Super cool !  ..For sure Bike of the Month in my Book  Anybody disagrees ??  -Show me a Better one 
 Your friend kicked ass   Thank you for sharing your story*


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2021)

No, just curious.
Every equipped five bar I’ve seen has had the adjustable McCauley with the book strap slots.
Maybe the full suspension model didn’t get that type?
Not enough of these around to really know what’s what.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 27, 2021)

No book straps.







cyclingday said:


> No, just curious.
> Every equipped five bar I’ve seen has had the adjustable McCauley with the book strap slots.
> Maybe the full suspension model didn’t get that type?
> Not enough of these around to really know what’s what.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 27, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> No book straps.
> View attachment 1399960



That's Awesome in Blue!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2021)

Ok, good to know.
I always thought they came equipped with that type of rack.
Thanks for the clarification.
So, we’re the bikes I’ve seen equipped that way just poorly collectorized?
Or did some come with it, and some without?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2021)

My HTB has the slots


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2021)

Same here.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 27, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Are you really nit-picking this bike Marty!!!



Hace tiempo la estan Criticando.!!!


They just Sooo. good with other People's. 

Bikes & The funny part about this is. 

They don't have or spend A Dam .

(1/ Cent.= Penny) but They are Soo. 

Good.!!! nick & Pick.Others bikes.
 HeHeHe.!!!

  

BTW. 
STAY SAFE WITH.!!!  FAMILY & FRIENDS.!!!



> Be.!!!...Happy.!!!....




Welcome Too The Cabe....


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2021)

Just trying to learn, brother.
So, four or five of this model has been seen by modern man?
Who’s the expert on this bike?
Does that suspension system actually work?
Or was this design such a failure, that initial sales were dismal at best?
Like the Huffman Twin Flex/Death Bike, 
It no work!
Hence the reason you don’t find them in everybody’s garage.
Cool looking bike, that had a lot of design drawbacks.
Wall hangers look good in a museum, though.
I’d be interested to hear from the guys that have actually ridden this model.
What are your findings.
I’ve got quite a bit of saddle time on the 1939 Huffman Twin Flex, so I can definitely attest to the good, bad & ugly attributes of that design.
How does the Monark Super Frame, full suspension ride?
Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 27, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Just trying to learn, brother.
> So, four or five of this model has been seen by modern man?
> Who’s the expert on this bike?
> Does that suspension system actually work?
> ...



Looks squirrelly to me . Beautiful bike though


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 27, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Just trying to learn, brother.
> So, four or five of this model has been seen by modern man?
> Who’s the expert on this bike?
> Does that suspension system actually work?
> ...




1-800-ralph-nader


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 27, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Looks squirrelly to me . Beautiful bike though



I sent @saladshooter and @fordmike65 a message  last night. I noticed that that the peeps that own these got the front fender braces on 6 different ways . There’s really only one way that makes sense to Chad and I . Imagine having the hassle in the rear end also


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 27, 2021)

Dan Shabel said:


> A friend of mine recently purchased this very nice Monark Airman that looks to have an unusual rear suspension. The tires hold air and he took it for a ride. I have not been able to find any information for him. Please tell me your observations and share your knowledge.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1399384
> ...


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 28, 2021)

I’m curious as to what this hole is for. Would it be possible to get the tank off and see the inside?


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 28, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Just trying to learn, brother.
> So, four or five of this model has been seen by modern man?
> Who’s the expert on this bike?
> Does that suspension system actually work?
> ...



So out of all the bikes I’ve owned. This bike rides the worst. 4 whole bikes exist with one bike made from a solo found rear suspension piece that was found in a parts collection. George made a few replicas of this because no one until maybe 8 years ago had ever truly known they existed instead of artist renderings on the airman catalog. So far I believe every bike has been found in maroon and black  but one bike that’s barn painted has yet to be 100% confirmed as maroon and black. If there is an expert or someone who’s studied this bike. It’s either me or @Freqman1


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 28, 2021)

Nickinator said:


> I’m curious as to what this hole is for. Would it be possible to get the tank off and see the inside?



Nick, at first I thought that was a hole also. Since no other "actual" tank has ever  been seen up close I even thought possibly for a light switch, since the battery tube vs. battery's inside tank debate has never been 100% solved. After looking at all the pictures I realized it is not a slotted hole, but just the tank alignment tab from an odd angle.

View attachment 1400335


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2021)

There is a good reason few of these exist. While the front fork design is poor the rear is worse. I have one of the bikes George made. Actually it doesn’t ride bad until you hit the brake and then it’s unnerving! Even light application of the brake locks this thing up! At speed I’m sure some bad things could happen. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 28, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> There is a good reason few of these exist. While the front fork design is poor the rear is worse. I have one of the bikes George made. Actually it doesn’t ride bad until you hit the brake and then it’s unnerving! Even light application of the brake locks this thing up! At speed I’m sure some bad things could happen. V/r Shawn



You never know.... until you let me try it & see  hahaha


----------



## biker (Apr 28, 2021)

Are those tires original?


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 28, 2021)

biker said:


> Are those tires original?



I'd guess not since Montgomery Ward was a Speigel competitor in the catalogue sales business.

Maybe U S Royal Chains were originals.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 28, 2021)

biker said:


> Are those tires original?



I always thought US Royal Chains too, because they were advertised on the same page. Kinda hard to tell from the artists rendition in the ad you see all the time. But in this lesser seen ad, which also looks like a photo instead of artists rendition you can clearly see the Chains.   Also noted: this picture has painted fenders and Torpedo, no Silver Ray's. View attachment 1400522

View attachment 1400523


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 28, 2021)

The suspense of this picture that I cannot see is killing me!


10~18kustoms said:


> I always thought US Royal Chains too, because they were advertised on the same page. Kinda hard to tell from the artists rendition in the ad you see all the time. But in this lesser seen ad, which also looks like a photo instead of artists rendition you can clearly see the Chains.   Also noted: this picture has painted fenders and Torpedo, no Silver Ray's. View attachment 1400522
> 
> View attachment 1400523


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 28, 2021)

For the love of doing things properly; Insert Images not attachments! So Tired of seeing Candy put his hand up "stop in the name of love" pose; it's not attractive


----------



## biker (Apr 28, 2021)

Yup. Go away.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 28, 2021)

Dan Shabel said:


> Thanks!




would love to hear the back story on how the bike turned up?   

Seems like it was a head scratcher for the owner and dan....so not
represented for what or how rare it was?

and it's notably 'un collectorized' as found state...


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 29, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> would love to hear the back story on how the bike turned up?
> 
> Seems like it was a head scratcher for the owner and dan....so not
> represented for what or how rare it was?
> ...



Once the bike is sold I will tell as much about the bike as we know it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2021)

Dan Shabel said:


> Once the bike is sold I will tell as much about the bike as we know it.



So where does the auction stand at today?  I am glad I am not one of you guys making offers (bids); the slow pace must be gut-wrenching...


----------



## biker (Apr 30, 2021)

Should this be in the bikes for sale section with a price? Come on Hal where are you on this.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 30, 2021)

Would save some drama if he just took it to Memory Lane next week and paraded it around.

But then that would rule out other potential buyers...


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank


Dan Shabel said:


> A friend of mine recently purchased this very nice Monark Airman that looks to have an unusual rear suspension. The tires hold air and he took it for a ride. I have not been able to find any information for him. Please tell me your observations and share your knowledge.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1399384
> ...



Thank you for all the comments, information, opinions, and emails. There are lots of people wanting to know when it’s going to be for sale. For those of you watching it closely you know that the owner is going back to the house where he bought it and hopefully find the lights. The plan is for that to happen this weekend. Once that avenue has been exhausted the bike will be posted in the for sale section.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 30, 2021)

I figured this was going up for sale. Can't wait to see what the "buy it now" CABE price is . I'd like to know what the highest offer on it has been thus far though hahaha


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I figured this was going up for sale. Can't wait to see what the "buy it now" CABE price is . I'd like to know what the highest offer on it has been thus far though hahaha


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2021)

Notes on the Airman Comet | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I probably really should update my Five Bar Article. I have continued to study these bikes and have picked up a few things along the way that should be added. One thing that I have learned a lot more about is the Airman Comet. This is one of those bikes that, for a long time, existed only on a...




					thecabe.com


----------



## bikejunk (May 1, 2021)

mrg said:


> Wow, great find, weird how it ended up with a stamped neck and is that a old ( nice ) repaint? painted horn button and some suspension bolts.



I have seen this tank wit painted screws and hardware the horn was welded /riveted in


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 1, 2021)

Dan Shabel said:


> Thank
> 
> Thank you for all the comments, information, opinions, and emails. There are lots of people wanting to know when it’s going to be for sale. For those of you watching it closely you know that the owner is going back to the house where he bought it and hopefully find the lights. The plan is for that to happen this weekend. Once that avenue has been exhausted the bike will be posted in the for sale section.



  My friend returned to the house where he bought it with no luck finding the missing headlights. He did however buy some NOS bicycle parts so it was worth the trip. He has decided on an asking price. I will place a for sale ad this weekend. Unfortunately right now I have gutters to clean.


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2021)

Great find by your buddy ! It will clean up really nicely   Is it for sale ??


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1401875



This one never get old Mr. Burks!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This one never get old Mr. Burks!



From what I hear I wasn't far off!


----------



## 1motime (May 1, 2021)

How many gutters?


----------



## Superman1984 (May 1, 2021)

vincev said:


> Great find by your buddy ! It will clean up really nicely   Is it for sale ??



Yeah it has been said twice Grandpa it's going to be sold here or the probably evilbay of bicycle hell ...


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2021)




----------



## catfish (May 1, 2021)




----------



## catfish (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Superman1984 (May 1, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1402555



If you have that kinda monies brotha man; buy me a Monark Super Deluxe or Firestone Super Cruiser & adopt me as your bike protege


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 1, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> If you have that kinda monies brotha man; buy me a Monark Super Deluxe or Firestone Super Cruiser & adopt me as your bike protege



Seat Down & & &"""""Hold your Breath...

...



Stay Safe With Family.!!! and Friends.!!!


----------



## THE STIG (May 1, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> From what I hear I wasn't far off!



$20K


----------



## THE STIG (May 1, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1402554



Good deposit


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2021)

THE STIG said:


> Good deposit


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 1, 2021)

Dan Shabel said:


> A friend of mine recently purchased this very nice Monark Airman that looks to have an unusual rear suspension. The tires hold air and he took it for a ride. I have not been able to find any information for him. Please tell me your observations and share your knowledge.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1399384
> ...



This bike has been posted in the for sale section.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> I always thought US Royal Chains too, because they were advertised on the same page. Kinda hard to tell from the artists rendition in the ad you see all the time. But in this lesser seen ad, which also looks like a photo instead of artists rendition you can clearly see the Chains.   Also noted: this picture has painted fenders and Torpedo, no Silver Ray's. View attachment 1400522
> 
> View attachment 1400523View attachment 1400750
> 
> View attachment 1400752



I have an original paint Four Bar girls bike that still had the US Chains on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (May 4, 2021)

Wow, late to the party but just the other day I was thinking it's been a loooong time ( 2 years?) since there was a genuine OMFG! fresh to market find on here.  I wish I'd been the one to find this at an Estate sale.  This would be the find of a lifetime for most of us.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, late to the party but just the other day I was thinking it's been a loooong time ( 2 years?) since there was a genuine OMFG! fresh to market find on here.  I wish I'd been the one to find this at an Estate sale.  This would be the find of a lifetime for most of us.


----------



## saladshooter (May 4, 2021)

Evidently they're still accepting offers so you're not too late to the party.


bikewhorder said:


> Wow, late to the party but just the other day I was thinking it's been a loooong time ( 2 years?) since there was a genuine OMFG! fresh to market find on here.  I wish I'd been the one to find this at an Estate sale.  This would be the find of a lifetime for most of us.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 4, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1404589



I've had my face buried in other things lately


bikewhorder said:


> I made an amazing find a couple weeks ago. I didn't think I'd ever find one this good.
> 
> View attachment 1377535


----------

